# Locale - ok solo it.utf8 o meglio anche en_us.utf8?

## Ghostraider

Ciao ragazzi,

apro questo post per chiedervi un consiglio per impostare il locale di sistema.

Il dubbio è se mantenere solo IT.utf8 oppure mettere anche EN_US.utf8 - avere solo l'italiano potrebbe portare qualche anomalia sui pacchetti con il supporto alle lingue solo inglese/americano?

Ci ho riflettuto un po' e il buon senso direbbe - mantieni entrambe - ma giusto per curiosità e in puro stile minimal m è venuta questa domanda.

Cosa ne dite?

Grazie, ciao.

----------

